# Xbox 360 or PS3???



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

So in my midlife crisis I have decided to relive my younger days and buy a game console...lol I've read soo many reviews on both and I think 360 has a slight edge right now as far as gaming goes. You guys got any input on this to help me seal the deal here?

Btw...online gaming is a must as my competitve self loves to kick some real people tail and brag about it too lol 

Thanks in advance


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

ps3 = free online gameplay, blue ray
xbox = no free online gameplay, no blue ray


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Smiggs, that's all I've been seeing in reviews.

I don't really care much for the freebies..I just want the stuff to work to its full potential.

I already have BD players for movies so that's not a deciding factor for me.


----------



## cam62108 (Aug 12, 2011)

PS3 all the way!!! ironic thing is i just purchased a new ps3 this afternoon lol


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

huge hdd, run linux and its like another computer, & military used 20+ ps3 for its HDD service.

I went on a vacation for 2 weeks, and forgot to turn off my ps3, and left it on for 2 weeks, and it still works like a champ. Not to mention its exterior is much classy. Rather than a bulky cartoony looking xbox.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

woops i miss calculated its not 20, more like 2200



> Military purchases 2,200 PS3s
> Posted: 11:14 AM ET
> It seems generous grandmothers aren't the only ones purchasing PlayStation 3 (PS3) consoles this holiday season. The U.S. Dept. of Defense has announced plans to buy an additional 2,200 PS3s to complement a military supercomputer cluster running on 336 PS3 systems.
> 
> ...


http://scitech.blogs.cnn.com/2009/12/09/military-purchases-2200-ps3s/


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

science.....


> Gaming's goodwill processor--the one inside the PlayStation 3--has proved once again that it's around for more than just kicking butt in Grand Theft Auto. We've seen the system help fight cancer with protein-folding research and CT tumor scans. And now the same technology that, on a small scale, helps the careening cars in GTA IV skid, flip and crash like real ones is helping scientists on a much larger scale.
> 
> 0
> digg
> ...


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Physics.......


> Astrophysicist Replaces Supercomputer with Eight PlayStation 3s
> By Bryan Gardiner 10.17.07
> 
> Gaurav Khanna's eight PlayStation 3s aren't running Heavenly Sword -- they're using Linux plus custom code to solve complex computations.
> ...


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I might get a video of mine, i have mine running on a remote access server, interlinked with my laptop, android, desktop, and school laptop. I can control ps3 from school as well as my other devices. 250GB please and thank you.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Good info! Might have me sold on ps3 now...I did notice a ton of used xbox's at gamestop yesterday. Gotta be a reason for that...hmmmmmm...


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't you use any external hard drive on the ps3...like you would for a laptop with a usb?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

you can on the xbox, but only up to 32gb ... i used to be a PS guy.. i'm all Xbox now.. there is a reason online gaming isnt free, its that much better .. got any kids? Kinect is awesome for that.. we have one, but no kids... its great for when we have company over and nothing to do


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

EL CUCO said:


> Can't you use any external hard drive on the ps3...like you would for a laptop with a usb?


Yeah I swapped out to a 250gb drive on my ps3 when my friends and I started movie sharing... Norhing external though i bought and replaced. Xbox remote is HUGE To me but I am sure u could get used to it I just went back and fourth and could kill way more people on ps3 so I blame the remote not the Xbox console lol


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

360!!!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

PS3 wayyy better then xbox. The xbox controlers are huge and to awkward.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i dunno.. the way the xbox controller is designed/layed out.. it just fits w/ the form of the hand... cant say the same about PS .. and to say the PS is waaayyy better because of the controllers is retarded.. lol

oh yea.. if you D/L movies.. better hope its not Cineva protected, you wont be able to watch it on your PS ..


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

cEElint said:


> you can on the xbox, but only up to 32gb ... i used to be a PS guy.. i'm all Xbox now.. there is a reason online gaming isnt free, its that much better .. got any kids? Kinect is awesome for that.. we have one, but no kids... its great for when we have company over and nothing to do


Yuup...got 2 kids and the 2 reasons that had me thinking xbox was the kinect for them and online service I "heard" is way better than the free PS3 online gaming.

Any truth to that guys? I heard about 6months ago that the ps3 server got hacked and a bunch of consoles got viruses.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

nah the consoles didnt get viruses but we were down a couple months with no online play. Hopefully its all fixed now. I just cant justify paying for online gaming while this one if free and works just fine , other then that one hiccup we havent had issues with ours in over 10 years.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

dont forget to add that many peoples credit card info was stolen because Sony didnt feel the need to encrypt their data.. just a little something to add..  .. 

plus Kinect is soo much better than Move .. no controllers means no controllers thrown into the TV.. lol.. i'm sure you've seen the Wii videos..


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

found this online



> 1. psn has no mic chat or private chat ..you cannot talk to people on your freindslist or anybody with voice you can only text or w.e you want to call it
> 
> 2. people say that Psn is free haha xbl suck you pay for it apart from the internet you are already paying for .. okay let me break it down
> ps3 did not give a damn when they made psn free because 1st of all they know that to play online 1. you will need a moderm that might cost about 60 to 200 dollers apart from what you are paying for your internet to get online and yet the communications with other players suck and if you live in the city most wifi sources are blocked or the may not work properly and basicly suck
> ...


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

cEElint said:


> plus Kinect is soo much better than Move .. no controllers means no controllers thrown into the TV.. lol.. i'm sure you've seen the Wii videos..


This is definitely a plus! My kids are some SPARKPLUGS...LOL

I do have more friends on PS3 and I do believe the processor is way better on PS3 but I'm still in limbo...feels like every time I blink I change my mind..

Back when I had the ORIGINAL xbox I did feel the games reaponded better than on the old ps2.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

PSN has mic chat and you can group chat with people on your list if you want, we usually just chat in the game. And credit cards I never use on anything online, you can buy PS3 cards at walmart or best buy or places like that.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

and I dont know why you think they sound like a robot lol, maybe they had voice mod on? I can hear people just fine , and its a wireless headset we play with our blue tooth head sets.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

thats just something i found online.. not from personal experience .. my buddy has PSN, i have Live.. i played Black Ops at his house and its just not as smooth as Live.. even he says so


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

To each their own I have not had those problems with the mic either. I have a wii so I never got move. Can't speak on that. But I do know you will have fun no matter what you choose lol. 

ceelint you just have big hands since the remote fits hahaha kids are funny watching hem hold those in the laps and still try and use it lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

big hands huh lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> big hands huh lol


Hehehehehehe I could not resist


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the wii is fun though , the kids are on that right now I find they like the wii better then any other consol so if for the kids may want to consider that as well, of course depends on the games they like. MW or COD stuff like that you need xbox or ps3.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Ohh noo the kids are gonna have to adapt to what I'm gonna play  lol

Ill get my daughter a dancing game or something...but my son is playing with me hehe


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO ohhh i see this is more for the big kid in the house LOL, gottchya


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Okay, I can speak from both sides of the board because I own both consoles.

There is gonna be pros and cons for both systems, that I will say first and formost.

My entire game room is setup around my man & I's Xbox 360's. That is right, a game room just for them. As far as my gaming experience goes I have found I enjoy playing the Xbox 360 much better when it comes to online play- which is mainly what we do. I have online accounts for both systems and there is less lag, quicker connection times, and overall a better gaming experience online on the Xbox 360. When playing online on the PS3 I have found a lot more trigger lag in first person shooter games not to mention if someone leave the lobby you tend to get a ton of lag. Also, when first connecting to online servers the PS3 will have you waiting whereas the Xbox 360 connects pretty instantly. Both have motion gaming, Move for PS3 and Kinect for Xbox 360. I prefer the Kinect much better because the lack of controllers in hand allows you to play more freely and worry less of smashing stuff. I have also found the Kinect picks up on a lot of movements the a controller doesn't seem to such as twisting of the wrist in bowling,ect. Graphic wise PS3 does hold an edge on Xbox 360's but it isn't enough to make me favor the console. The image is much crisper on a PS3. Another thing I will say is PS3's do have better internal mechanics...Xbox 360's are/were known for overheating and PS3's not so much. I will say this though, I have always had my Xbox 360's on fan stands and have NEVER had one overheat. So make the $15 investment and save yoru Xbox 360, not to much to ask I think. Controllers- Everyone likes to argue this factor. I feel like the PS3 controllers are shaped too small. I am not five years old, ya know. Being a female I have smaller hands and I still prefer the Xbox controller enough that I ordered a special "Power A" Ps3 Controller which infact is setup just as a Xbox 360 controller. It was $18.99 on Ebay brand new and I LOVE it.

Overall my conclussion is PS3 is better for Platform Games such as Little Big Planet and others like that.

Xbox 360 dominates in the Online gaming portion and First Person Shooters.

Hope this helps.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Definitely! Thanks SFARN!  good info...
From what I been reading...this same debate been going on since 2010!! Lol

This might come down to what most of my friends have as both units seem to be neck and neck and everyones experience seem to be different...just hoping which ever way I go...I don't get a DUD


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

There is always gonna be "fanboys" that will completely knock the other system, as I said I have both. I play both and have pros/cons for both consoles. Overall I prefer the 360,though--because I LOVE playing online and with my friends on first person shooter games and it just runs smoother on the 360.

I play all the COD stuff;
so if anyone like to play Xbox Live on Modern Warefare 3 currently hit me up.
My gamertag is "oxox JUGGS xoxo"


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

So I ended up getting a PS3 last night  got the whole "move" bundle. Let's see how this works out...first game I got..NBA2K12 LOL


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

nice!! good stuff I'm not gonna be around the next few weeks but my name is d-r-i-p if you get into CoD.

Let me know what you think about move


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

great decision!

That thing about CC info being stolen, no one was even affected by it, if so it would be atleast the 2% of users, and there's millions of users.

You tell me this though.

Playstation offered free CC & Credit Programs to over watch all your accounts for free. A 10 dollar a month srvice for free. The moral of all this is that at the end they did what they did to protect all their users.

Online gameplay on ps3, depends who you're playing. New games now pair you up with others who have a fast ping connection, so most games arent laggy. Theyre laggy if you're internet connect is laggy.

I remember back when i had my ps2, for some reason it never played games, it just stopped working. I called up playstation, and told them my problem, and they replaced my ps3 at no cost, and they even sent a 50$ gift card with a newer model ps2.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Ames you down for some zombies?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

SMiGGs said:


> Ames you down for some zombies?


hell yeah but Mel is pissed at me right now its like 65 out and I need to run him around and then get ready for work... later on man!


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

okie dokie


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

What's up with the zombies??? I need to get with the lingo now lol 

My name is EL_CUCO305 on the ps3...holla @ me!! And bare with me as I'm learning the system.
Definitely will be doing some COD though


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't know much about gaming or gaming systems but I've heard that the PS3 is much better than the Xbox 360.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> I don't know much about gaming or gaming systems but I've heard that the PS3 is much better than the Xbox 360.


You'll have fan boys for both systems. I play both and both have thier issues and positives.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

SMiGGs said:


> great decision!
> 
> That thing about CC info being stolen, no one was even affected by it, if so it would be atleast the 2% of users, and there's millions of users.
> 
> ...


Not always true;
We have 40mb internet connection which is INSANE good and I still catch lag on PS3 at times.

BTW: for PSN players my name is-- oO-JUGGS-Oo


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

> The concept behind lag compensation is that they "compensate" players with faster connections to make it a more even playing field. By doing this nobody has an advantage for having a faster connection. Although this might appear to be a good idea in theory, it's not at all an exact science.
> 
> The game evaluates each gamers ping in the room and takes the average. For instance if the average ping in the room is 60ms, but your personal ping is 20ms, you will then be slowed down so that you won't have an advantage. Now the person with 120ms ping in the room is sped up to the level that he won't have a disadvantage.


Depends who you play. All games use lag compensation. Anyone who is a bit slower than your insane speed will get you anchored.

Sucker for a rednose, were still friends


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

I just have to say..I got MW3 and was playing it last night for the first time and I just have one word...BADASS!!!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

PS3 all the way!!! I love the online gameplay and it is free *bonus* You can connect to your computer, PSHome *you might not like but I do*, go with PS3 anyone else with a PS3 send me a friend request *April0411*


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd have to say xbox 360, yes you have to pay to play online but you pay for what you get


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

rabbit said:


> I'd have to say xbox 360, *yes you have to pay to play online but you pay for what you get*


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's too late, but I'd go with Xbox.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

SouthernMystery said:


> I'm not sure if it's too late, but I'd go with Xbox.


Lol it is. I'm on that ps3 so far...I couldn't be happier!

I actaully played COD MW3 on my friends Xbox...and after playing it on ps3 there is no comparison in game play. Imo ps3 plays way better (for that game). Controls are way more responsive. Every body I know on X has to up the sensitivity..on my ps3 I still have it on factory setting and steady get my 12-18 kills 

But thanks for the input...I know xbox is one heck of a system as well.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

PS3 has better graphics in my opinion, plus can serve as an all around-er in one machine.. Blu-Ray, games, free online, PC, etc.. Also, it always works so long as you don't drop it or something..

Xbox has some really fun games but theres always the fear of R.O.D, for no reason either.. Had it happen to me after having it for 5 months just up and quit.. BAM 3 lights like an eye looking square at me laughing.. Bought another lasted almost a year and same thing.. I take care of my shit so it wasn't because of something i did. I gave up.

Both have their pros and cons and gaming experience wise, i don't think i "prefer" one or the other. Investment wise, the PS3 is a better buy because there are few bugs and problems with association.


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

PS3 all the way for me, I actually have 4 in my home lol One in my living room, one in my bedroom and then i rent out two rooms and they both have one.

Most games im into are multi-platform so i dont miss out on 360 only games, i do like Gears of War though.


----------



## Khaleesi (May 29, 2012)

Xbox 360!! All the way  I also have a PS3 which just collects dust. I only use it once in a blue just for watching blu-ray discs. Now as far as my XBOX 360...I am a total fan. To the point of having 3. Sick obession, yes I know.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Khaleesi said:


> Xbox 360!! All the way  I also have a PS3 which just collects dust. I only use it once in a blue just for watching blu-ray discs. Now as far as my XBOX 360...I am a total fan. To the point of having 3. Sick obession, yes I know.


Lol even though I got the PS3...I still went out and got an Xbox as well. To play some Gears and just picked up Ghost Recon.


----------



## Khaleesi (May 29, 2012)

If you have or get Halo Reach or Anniversary let me know, we can exchange gamer tags, (if you have live).


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Khaleesi said:


> If you have or get Halo Reach or Anniversary let me know, we can exchange gamer tags, (if you have live).


For sure! I been checking out Halo4 but might need to get the previous games to brush up on the series.

Hit me up either way ELCUCO786


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EL CUCO said:


> For sure! I been checking out Halo4 but might need to get the previous games to brush up on the series.
> 
> Hit me up either way ELCUCO786


I have an extra copy of halo 2 limited edition and id have to check but possibly a second halo3 too. did they ever make a kinnect halo game like i heard in a rumor?


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah Halo 4 supposed to be Kinect compatible. Its coming out in November.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i might need to get on the kinect bandwagon then too 

my choice is xbox if it wasnt obvious already btw lol


----------



## Khaleesi (May 29, 2012)

Halo Anniversary is Kinect compatible. You say grenade, it throws the grenade, you say reload, it reloads. I havent really checked out the rest of the voice commands.

My gamer tag is VampLillith


----------

